# Ciclavia on 4/21



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Anybody doing Ciclavia on the 21st? Should be pretty fun with the route going to Venice beach. They are shutting down one side of Venice blvd. for the ride.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Looking forward to it as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> Looking forward to it as always! :thumbsup:


I'll keep my eyes open for the guy with the jorts. :thumbsup:


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks interesting (and fun). Is the course LA to Venice without a return? Thinking of taking the Metro to Union Station.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

here is the route:

http://www.ciclavia.org/files/042113_map_8-17.5x11_FINAL-17.pdf


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I wish I had the time to do this.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

troutmd said:


> Is the course LA to Venice without a return? Thinking of taking the Metro to Union Station.


the route will be 2-way, as usual.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Anybody end up doing Ciclavia? What a zoo. Not sure how many people were there this was by far the best turn out.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

Wouldn't their be so many people & novice casual riders that it would be hard to keep a certain pace for the enthusiastic riders? Just seems like their would be many kids & family out for the monthly bicycle ride slowing down the trail....I'm sort of new to cycling & even If I wasn't so busy this weekend not sure I would want to partake. Can anyone report on how it went?


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I got to be an "annoyed" motorist due to this event, had to be across town and ended up taking half an hour to get through Venice blvd both ways, made me very late and totally screwed up the rest of my schedule, waaaaaa!

Looked like a MUT x10,000, no thank you

Did ride the bike over to the LA Circuit race criterium by LAX, that was cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

redondoaveb said:


> Anybody end up doing Ciclavia? What a zoo. Not sure how many people were there this was by far the best turn out.


I couldn't make it this time but all my riding buddies went. Most often heard report was "way too crowded."

Maybe condensing the usual curb to curb bike traffic to one side of the Venice Blvd. median was too much?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> I couldn't make it this time by all my riding buddies went. Most often heard report was "way too crowded."
> 
> Maybe condensing the usual curb to curb bike traffic to one side of the Venice Blvd. median was too much?


Way too crowded is putting it lightly. No real organization to speak of. At some stoplights you would have 30 people wide by about a quarter mile deep. Some people were getting so sick of waiting they started going against bicycle traffic which had people yelling at each other to get to the other side of the road. Thought fights were going to break out. 

We got so sick of it we turned onto Sepulveda and cut over to Washington. Of course Washington was bumper to bumper with cars due to Venice being closed on the west bound lane. We did more walking than biking before we made the turn off.

That will be the last Ciclavia for me (unfortunately).


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> Way too crowded is putting it lightly. No real organization to speak of. At some stoplights you would have 30 people wide by about a quarter mile deep. Some people were getting so sick of waiting they started going against bicycle traffic which had people yelling at each other to get to the other side of the road. Thought fights were going to break out.
> 
> We got so sick of it we turned onto Sepulveda and cut over to Washington. Of course Washington was bumper to bumper with cars due to Venice being closed on the west bound lane. We did more walking than biking before we made the turn off.
> 
> That will be the last Ciclavia for me (unfortunately).


see i had a feeling it would be like that, events like that are great for the community but i just have no interest in dealing with that, might just be worth it to check out for any vendors having sales.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

igotyofire said:


> see i had a feeling it would be like that, events like that are great for the community but i just have no interest in dealing with that, might just be worth it to check out for any vendors having sales.


No vendors unless you wanted tacos. This was our highlight of the day:
Philippe the Original | Home of the French Dip Sandwich


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

redondoaveb said:


> That will be the last Ciclavia for me (unfortunately).


I'm hearing that a lot too. With over 150k people showing, its bound to get messy. The next one is in June along Wilshire and Miracle Mile. Hopefully they're taking notes...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Nuts!


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

The family and I got there early and set off immediately. Thank goodness we did. Once we got to Venice we turned righr around and started back. Along the way the opposing traffic of people still going down to Venice was a MESS! It was hectic for sure but still a great time. Just a little planning and the next event should be more fun without having to rush down and back. Definitely planning to attend the next one.


----------



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

It was crowded, sure, but too crowded? No. Not yet, at least.

I went with my kids and cruised along at a slow pace and we had a blast.

Personally, I liked the multi-route plans they had last year and before. One route for everyone is probably not going to cut it if more people show up.


----------

